# Best Snow in April?



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Mt. Hood.

Most of the name-brand resorts have closed by 4/15ish.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Sunshine Village is open till mid May. I've had many good days in April.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

So Banff and Mt. Hood, two places i've never been but always wanted to check out. Either of those have cat tours near by?


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

There is Cat skiing in Fernie and Revelstoke which are about 3-4 hours from Banff. Both will be done by then. There is no Cat Skiiing in Banff National Park. If it snows at Sunshine it will be awesome. April is one of their best months.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Pretty sure Mammoth and Tahoe area resorts will still be open. Spring riding in California is second to none. If it's not snowing it's generally sunny and the corn harvest is perfect. Powder days get to be a bit harder to come by at that time of year.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Most of the big resort in CO are shutting down mid-April due to National Forest Service agreements. Assuming we finally get some snow here along the Front Range, A-Basin will still be kicking, but that may be about it.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

A friend of mine lived in Denver for a year, he said there are some mom-and-pop style "mountains" in the middle of nowheres and such that operate like a single chairlift, and that some of these stayed open into June when he was living there in 2005. I'm sure conditions were less than favorable, but you can get your fix.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

*Sigh*

Pretty much none of the resorts have to close in Colorado due to Forest service agreements. It's the money. Plain and simple. The "Elk" migration claim is about as bs as it gets. I've even chatted with the Forest service guys about it, and they admit that pretty much all of them could operate for as long as they want. They just don't want too. Of course people will bitch, so the Forest Service let's them use it as a convenient out. Copper, Breck, Winterpark, and even Vail used to extend their seasons all the time in the 90's. I remember Copper going into May and Winterpark (actually just Mary Jane) running through the end of May. They all had reduced operations. All of those resorts still operate under the same agreement with the forest service then as they do now. The money just isn't there the last few weeks of April. Everyone is going golfing, mountain biking, whatever. If the money started coming around again, most of them would operate longer if the conditions would allow them. Got to fill those rooms though, and the parking lots.

A-Basin generally runs until June (they used to shoot for July 4th) and Loveland closes the first weekend of May generally. Wolf Creek will re open on weekends if the snow is there and on occasion they run until June too. That's about it.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

^^^^

I don't doubt it. It sucks, because often the snow is still excellent when the resorts are shutting it down.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

Man, i messed up. It seems the dates for my break are 3/26 to 4/7. Guess that leaves any resort as a possible choice. Still want to go where the snows gonna be the best.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

whisler has been getting spanked and the olys will be long gone...so there should be great spring conditions.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

From what I've been reading Mt. Baker sounds right up my alley. Unfortunately I doubt my buddy will go for something that isolated, think he's more into going some where with good night life. 

He originally wanted to go to telluride which i'm not crazy about. As far as CO i've been to vail and it has good night life and all but its snooty as all hell. Read that breck has good night life but never been and don't know what the deal is.

Been to whistler and loved it, awesome vibe in that town. Also been to south lake tahoe which definately has the night life going for it.

Out of those choices, or somewhere else i haven't considered what do you think is the best bet for good snow that time of year?


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Vail nightlife > Breck nightlife.

Unless you like sitting in a bar full of dudes wearing tall tee's and staff members with a 2x4 up their ass at Cecilia's or Liquid.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

AWNOW said:


> Vail nightlife > Breck nightlife.
> 
> Unless you like sitting in a bar full of dudes wearing tall tee's and staff members with a 2x4 up their ass at Cecilia's or Liquid.


As opposed to dudes in turtlenecks and Patagonia gear with 2x4's up their asses.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

1.8Nate said:


> As opposed to dudes in turtlenecks and Patagonia gear with 2x4's up their asses.


At least the guys in turtlenecks can speak on an intelligent level and contribute to their community.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

AWNOW said:


> At least the guys in turtlenecks can speak on an intelligent level and contribute to their community.


Haha, I won't defend them in that aspect.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

darckeen said:


> From what I've been reading Mt. Baker sounds right up my alley.
> Out of those choices, or somewhere else i haven't considered what do you think is the best bet for good snow that time of year?


Maybe convience your bud he has his priorities misplaced.

TAY Mount Baker backcountry skiing and snowboarding photos

SR 542 - Opening Artist Point 2009 - a set on Flickr


----------

